# Benötige kleinen Denkanstoß für Websitegestaltung



## Rudi Reiert (22. Oktober 2004)

Guten Tag!

Ich arbeite gerade an einem Projekt, bei dem es sich um meine Schulzeit als Inhalt handelt. Nun bin ich noch nicht weit gekommen und ich finde, dass die Startseite schon relativ simpel aussieht.

Ich benötige irgendwas, was die Seite etwas "peppiger" macht und deswegen wollte ich euch fragen, ob ihr mir vielleicht einen Denkanstoß geben könntet. Was man mit einbeziehen könnte und was ich vielleicht ändern sollte!

Recht herzlichen Dank, 

Rudi


hier die Seite 
KLICK


----------



## Homie25 (23. Oktober 2004)

Also wo soll ich da anfangen  .

Vieleicht optimirst du deine homepage erst einmal auf eine niedrigere Auflösung.

Du musst deine Inhaltsfläche reduzieren, ich denke mal nicht, dass du seitenlange Texte verfassen willst! Diese rieseige Navigation ist nicht mein stiel aber das ist ja geschmackssache. Ich würde eine geradlinige Navi bevorzugen, allein der Übersichtlichkeit wegen.

Es fehlen Farben auf der Homepage, vieleicht kannst du ja eine Fotokolage deiner ganzen Klassen in den header bringen?Irgendein Erkennungsmerkmal deiner Stufe?

Der beste Rat ist jedoch wie schon gesagt, deine Arbeitsfläche zu reduzieren und somit eine klare Abtrennung zwischen Texten, Inhalten und des Headers zu schaffen.

Viel Erfolg


----------



## Rudi Reiert (26. Oktober 2004)

Danke für die Hinweise. Ich dachte, dass 1024x768 schon klein genug wäre. Ich werde deine Hinweise aber berücksichtigen und mich vielleicht bald wieder melden


----------

